# Thinking of diving in....



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Been giving some thought to buying a fly setup for saltwater. I've fly fished before, just never in the salt. 

So, Anybody got a good recommendation for a starter combo? Brand and size? I'd like to mostly target specks under dock lights and bonito in the winter time if its possible to do both with the same setup.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

For fishing specks under the lights, a 6 weight is IMHO the perfect set up. However, if you decide to go after Spanish, blues, redfish. etc. you are going to need an 8 or 9 weight to handle both the fish and the larger flies. You are going to need a good adjustable drag reel -- be sure to thoroughly wash out your reel after every usage in saltwater. Both Cabela's and Bass Pro have decent entry level set-ups. Just realize that for salt water fishing it is the quality of the reel that is the most important. Anything less than a quality anodized salt resistant reel is "disposable". Unfortunately, those type of reels are not usually found under the $200 range. 

If you are interested, I have 9' TFO in a 9 wt. with a Redington reel and Rio line that is available for $175. It has only been used 6-7 times. I can be reached @ 225-921-9192 if interested.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Jump in John, if you don't the only thing you'll have is a missed experience. I got enough of those.


----------

